# OFRF Gear RTA 24mm



## Timwis (7/1/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Gear RTA 24mm from OFRF. The Gear RTA 24mm was supplied for the purpose of this review by Stan from OFRF.

https://www.ofrf.com/

https://shop.ofrf.com/products/gear-24mm...0084284475





OFRF, pronounced ORF released NexMesh as their first product which is pre-cut pieces of Mesh to fit RDA's such as the Wotofo Profile. I thought this would be followed by the likes of pre-wound coils and similar vaping products but to my surprise their second release is the Gear RTA. The Gear RTA is a 24mm tiny single coil RTA which is the size of an RDA. It features a floating easy to build on deck, low domed reduced chamber and extremely short air passage so like with an RDA the coil so therefore vaper production is very close to your mouth giving you the full flavour it produces. The Gear is also very unique looking and in my opinion very aesthetically pleasing, it's not perfect though as the dainty size and thirsty nature of the Gear means filling often, so let's give it a look!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In the Box



 

Contents:

1 x Gear RTA
1 x 510 Size Wide Bore Smoked Black PC Tip
1 x 510 Size Regular Bore Black Delrin Tip
1 x 0.33 ohm 28+38x9+28+36 3mm N80 Coils (40 to 55W Recommended )
1 x Smoked Polycarbonate Tank Section (Glass bulge tube TPD version)
1 x Pack of Japanese Cotton
1 x Spare Parts Pack
1 x Instruction Manual





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Aesthetics

The Gear RTA came in square cardboard packaging with the "O" of "OFRF" being a viewing window showing the top of the RTA, the colour of the visible Gear shape on the two toned top-cap is the colour of the RTA. I received the Gunmetal version with Gunmetal Gear shape on the top-cap and Black surround, other colour versions are Blue, Black, Gold, Rainbow and Stainless Steel. The Gear is the smallest RTA i have seen being no bigger than an RDA, it's dainty size and unique look in my opinion makes it very aesthetically appealing. The drip tip (whichever of the supplied drip tips is fitted) tapers outwards from the fitting then back inwards towards the top, this helps make the gear shape on the top-cap very visible. The top-caps rim is smooth in texture and tapers outwards to meet the glass section, the base also tapers outwards from the bottom to meet the glass so the Gears diameter is larger than it's height. The base section with airflow control ring is smooth like the top-cap and has narrow dual cyclops with stopper. Through the glass you can see engraved on the chamber "GEAR" one side and the OFRF logo on the other side. The bottom of the RTA has printed branding and safety stamps, the Gold plated 510 protrudes nicely and has a German Peek insulator surround. The build quality and threading is of good quality with the only issue being on receiving the RTA the airflow control ring is very tight.



 

 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Gear Specs and Features:

24mm Diameter
24.6mm Tall
2.3ml Standard Capacity (TPD version available)
3.5ml Included Smoked Polycarbonate Section Capacity (This is glass TPD version)
Two Large Fill Ports
Top Mounted Quad Terminal Build Deck
Single Coil Build Deck
Compatible with Clockwise and Counter-Clockwise Coils
Dual Wicking Ports
Double O-Ring Secured
German PEEK Insulator
Dual Bottom Adjustable Airflow
Focus on Flavour
Minimizes Leaking
Fully Closable
Dual airflow slots
Two Tip Options
8mm Wide Bore Smoked Black PC Tip
7mm Regular Bore Black Delrin Tip
Gold Plated Connection
304 Stainless Steel Construction
Colours: Blue, Black, Gold, Rainbow, Gun Metal, Stainless Steel





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Various Parts

Starting at the top we have a choice of two different 510 drip tips, a delrin 7mm bore or a Smoked Poly-carbonate 8mm bore, the drip tips taper out from the fitting to the centre of it's height and then tapers back in towards the top giving quite a unique look, you can also use your own 510. Next we have the fetching top-cap that takes a few turns to take off but the threading is smooth and it undoes and tightens with ease. Once the top cap is removed two almost half circle filling ports are revealed so any size nozzles will be suitable for a mess free fill. The base with deck unscrews from the chamber with again very smooth threading leaving the air chamber with approximately 1mm air passage and juice fill section. The glass wiggles free easily and mine is a TPD compliant 2ml capacity, included is a 3.5ml capacity (seems slightly less) bulge glass, the standard version comes with a 2.3ml straight glass and a 3.5ml Poly-carbonate bulge section. The airflow control ring has narrow dual cyclops with stopper, the airflow control ring can be removed which might be an idea to do so and lubricate the o-rings with a bit of VG as the ring is very stiff, but after lubricating it's fine. The Gear RTA comes apart and reassembles with ease, no issues whatsoever.



 

 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Airflow

As described the airflow control is dual cyclops which takes air underneath the deck and the deck has an air outlet directly underneath where your coil will be positioned. The outlet is a fair size giving good bottom coverage but to smooth the airflow out it enters the bottom outlet via 4 channels then up and out through the outlet.



 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Deck and Build

The Gear has an easy build floating single coil deck, there are 4 terminals (2 terminals each post) so you can choose which 2 to use leaving the other 2 redundant. Each post has 2 large, chunky screw heads which are separated by a small central wall and to the outer side of each screw head there is a lip so the coil legs will not pop out. To fit your coil the legs need to be facing opposite directions yet the coils provided don't so you need to add half a wrap to use, once that's done fitting the coil is a breeze. Place each leg underneath the screw heads and screw down, then with a coiling rod or fit for purpose tool if needed manipulate into the position you want. Next pulse the coil so you can get rid of any hot spots if present. The Gear i found brilliant for wicking as you have 2 large juice channels for your cotton so you can have your cotton quite tight in through the coil, this will reduce pockets of e-liquid between the cotton and coil which causes spitting. Normally with long wicks having the cotton tight could cause the suffocation to the centre of the coil but with the Gear you can have your wicks quite short as the coil is close to the large wicking channels. I cut my cotton bow-tie style and just sat the ends on top of the channels so once saturated the cotton will find it's own level. Prime the build, screw the base onto the chamber and fill, leave for a couple of minutes to fully saturate then your good to vape.












-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



My Experience Using The Gear RTA

The Gear is without doubt a flavour RTA, the flavour i have been getting is top notch. The airflow is very restricted so not for those that like plenty of air, as a norm i tend to have the airflow half open with RTA's to get the restriction i like but with the Gear i had it fully open. I found the 0.38ohm build gave me the best flavour at 40w, it's not an RTA in my opinion that wants wattage thrown at it but is best suited for builds between 30w and 50w. I really like the aesthetics of the gear and the size means it looks great on single battery devices, build quality and threading is also very good. Not sure why OFRF supplied coils with the legs facing the same way but adding half a wrap is no problem and the build couldn't be any easier. I did expect with a fresh build some spitting until it settled down but i didn't get any with the pictured build or the 0.44ohm fused clapton build (35w with this build) i did just before writing the review, i believe this is down to having the cotton tight through the coil (had no issues with wicking). I also have witnessed no leaking but the potential for a bit of leaking and even spitting is always going to be their with it being bottom airflow and having the coil so near to the mouth. Personally the flavour i'm getting is worth the constant filling but it does need pointing out that even with the bulge glass which i installed before my second build it needs filling often.



 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Final Thoughts

I will be using the Gear RTA often which sums what i think of it up, especially as i only usually use top airflow RTA's but the flavour it produces has impressed me that much.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Likes

Good build quality
Dainty size
Unique looking
Aesthetically pleasing (really like the gear on the top of top-cap with different colour surround)
Good Threading
Coils included
Bulge glass included
2 drip tips
Impressive spares
Good colour choices
Reduced air passage
Flavour Top-notch
Good cloud production
Suffered no leaking
Suffered no spitting
Very easy single build

Cons

Thirsty and small capacity (constant filling)
Airflow control ring very tight out the box
No 810 drip tip option
Restricted lung hit only
Half a wrap needed to be added to use supplied coils





I would once again like to thank Stan from OFRF for supplying the Gear RTA for the purpose of this review.

https://www.ofrf.com/

https://shop.ofrf.com/products/gear-24mm...0084284475

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/19)

I just got this as a surprise gift from a friend. 

Got to say the flavour is great for a tiny rta. Installing coil and wicking is super easy. 

But I did struggle to get the top cap unscrewed and had to use my long nose pliers to unscrew it. 

Air flow is slightly restricted for a DL tank on full open vents. 

Maybe @Hooked should consider getting this rta..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I just got this as a surprise gift from a friend.
> 
> Got to say the flavour is great for a tiny rta. Installing coil and wicking is super easy.
> 
> ...



@RainstormZA Thanks, but if you struggled to get the top cap unscrewed I'll find it impossible! Besides, I have a Kylin Mini which I have yet to learn how to build. What makes you think that your rta (you haven't mentioned what it is) is going to help me lol?


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Thanks, but if you struggled to get the top cap unscrewed I'll find it impossible! Besides, I have a Kylin Mini which I have yet to learn how to build. What makes you think that your rta (you haven't mentioned what it is) is going to help me lol?



Lol. Because of all the rta's I've used, this one was the most easiest to coil and wick. Other than the screw cap being full of it, I just find a way to open it and it's only when you need to rewick or change coils. There is a lid on the top that allows you to fill up and not worry about your cap coming off, or even spilling juice everywhere. 

Plus bonus is that the coil doesn't even get that hot compared to a Eleaf Ello tank in the same amount of time I take to vape out of them. 

The rta in question is the same rta that @Timwis has reviewed. Mine is blue.


----------



## Timwis (10/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I just got this as a surprise gift from a friend.
> 
> Got to say the flavour is great for a tiny rta. Installing coil and wicking is super easy.
> 
> ...


And i almost but in the review that so many atty's come done up far too tight so getting one that actually unscrewed so easily was a pleasant change. Either you got unlucky or i got lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## producer_ben (16/3/19)

Nice review buddy. Just o you know, the brand OFRF is pronounced "OFF" as in the opposite to on


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

All the reviews on this tank shouts flavour flavour flavour but eish im yet to experience this flavour thingy, been using the gear for a week and flavour is muted at best, tried different coils diffent cotton, nothing nada niks, any advice


----------



## RainstormZA (20/3/19)

Mofat786 said:


> All the reviews on this tank shouts flavour flavour flavour but eish im yet to experience this flavour thingy, been using the gear for a week and flavour is muted at best, tried different coils diffent cotton, nothing nada niks, any advice


How are your coils positioned? Apparently you get more flavour if you lift it up a bit, just halfway above the top of the deck posts. This will work for any coil type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/3/19)

Mofat786 said:


> All the reviews on this tank shouts flavour flavour flavour but eish im yet to experience this flavour thingy, been using the gear for a week and flavour is muted at best, tried different coils diffent cotton, nothing nada niks, any advice


Use flavoured e-liquid lol, sorry just a joke! it baffles me why you are struggling to get flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (20/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> How are your coils positioned? Apparently you get more flavour if you lift it up a bit, just halfway above the top of the deck posts. This will work for any coil type.


Yes as long as you leave enough distance to allow the bottom airflow to circulate the coil so lifted just a bit gives best results.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> How are your coils positioned? Apparently you get more flavour if you lift it up a bit, just halfway above the top of the deck posts. This will work for any coil type.


Im gonna push them up as high as possible and see


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

Timwis said:


> Use flavoured e-liquid lol, sorry just a joke! it baffles me why you are struggling to get flavour.


Funny enough i thought it was the juice lol seeing that i diy, but ive tried the red pill one as well as the peach gummies one shot, still the same, then i tried 2 tanks of the no scope juice and ha uh stil weak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Geldart39 (20/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> How are your coils positioned? Apparently you get more flavour if you lift it up a bit, just halfway above the top of the deck posts. This will work for any coil type.


I think I'm having the same issue as well. I positioned the top of the coil with the top of the deck so they sit flush inline as per some of the reviewers I've watched but the coil is very close to the airflow opening. Will definetly try lifting the coil tonight and see how it changes the flavour.


----------



## Daniel (20/3/19)

Geldart39 said:


> I think I'm having the same issue as well. I positioned the top of the coil with the top of the deck so they sit flush inline as per some of the reviewers I've watched but the coil is very close to the airflow opening. Will definetly try lifting the coil tonight and see how it changes the flavour.



Use 2.5mm coil also , 3-3.5mm coils are too close to the posts meaning the airflow get's "choked" off and can't fully surround the coil. 
Also not too high though as the inner chamber is very short ... as always check for shorts (ohms will jump) with a regulated mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/3/19)

Yeah the other day I forgot to position my new coil higher and got a really muted flavour. Had to start all over again, this time I was trying fused Clapton that a friend send me. 

Just checked my ohms and voltage. 0.35 ohms at 20w and voltage is 2.65v, 07.5A. Tried vaping at 30w and I get a burnt taste. 25w is OK.


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

Timwis said:


> Yes as long as you leave enough distance to allow the bottom airflow to circulate the coil so lifted just a bit gives best results.



That's how its sitting at the moment , going to try and push it further upwards


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

Daniel said:


> Use 2.5mm coil also , 3-3.5mm coils are too close to the posts meaning the airflow get's "choked" off and can't fully surround the coil.
> Also not too high though as the inner chamber is very short ... as always check for shorts (ohms will jump) with a regulated mod.



Ive used 1 x 2.5mm and 2 x 3mm , don't see a difference.


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah the other day I forgot to position my new coil higher and got a really muted flavour. Had to start all over again, this time I was trying fused Clapton that a friend send me.
> 
> Just checked my ohms and voltage. 0.35 ohms at 20w and voltage is 2.65v, 07.5A. Tried vaping at 30w and I get a burnt taste. 25w is OK.



think I should try the same at a lower wattage, I'm hitting it between 35w and 40watts, il bring it down to 25/30 and see if theres a difference.


----------



## Timwis (20/3/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Ive used 1 x 2.5mm and 2 x 3mm , don't see a difference.


Yep too low, the coil needs to be higher, just 2mm higher and it makes all the difference. The air from the airflow is too close to the coil to give it chance to spread and give full coverage.


----------



## RainstormZA (20/3/19)

Here is how I position the coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

Wil give it a coil change later and push it that high, keeping fingers crossed, wil report back with results lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (20/3/19)

I also battled with the Gear in the beginning and actually didn't like it all. Now I use it daily with a tobacco juice and it's great.

I have a Haywire Flatwire, 2.5mm ID 9 wrap (it fits great) at 0.54ohm @ 27w (34w is better - depending on my taste bud's mood). I have pushed the coil down as close to the airflow as possible, like 1mm, if that much above the hole and it's just booming with flavor every time.

I cut my cotton tails short and they fill the wicking ports but not touching the bottom, with a bit of thinning on the tails.

Just play around with your coil height and the amount of cotton, it should work out just great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/3/19)

Mofat786 said:


> think I should try the same at a lower wattage, I'm hitting it between 35w and 40watts, il bring it down to 25/30 and see if theres a difference.


Yeah that's the thing, every juice is different. With Red Pill, the menthol is very strong so I drop to 10-15w. 

You need to find your sweet spot, it doesn't matter as long as you're happy with the flavour that suits your tastes.


----------



## Timwis (20/3/19)

That's a good point about wattage, the gear is suited to lower than 50w personally i prefer it with around a 0.45 (+/- 3) build at 35w


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah that's the thing, every juice is different. With Red Pill, the menthol is very strong so I drop to 10-15w.
> 
> You need to find your sweet spot, it doesn't matter as long as you're happy with the flavour that suits your tastes.





Juan_G said:


> I also battled with the Gear in the beginning and actually didn't like it all. Now I use it daily with a tobacco juice and it's great.
> 
> I have a Haywire Flatwire, 2.5mm ID 9 wrap (it fits great) at 0.54ohm @ 27w (34w is better - depending on my taste bud's mood). I have pushed the coil down as close to the airflow as possible, like 1mm, if that much above the hole and it's just booming with flavor every time.
> 
> ...



Ive had it as close to the airflow as possible with no results, I'm going to try pushing it up as per RainstormZA pics and see if theres a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (20/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah that's the thing, every juice is different. With Red Pill, the menthol is very strong so I drop to 10-15w.
> 
> You need to find your sweet spot, it doesn't matter as long as you're happy with the flavour that suits your tastes.



Fully understand and agree with you but by no means am I a new vaper (going for 4 yrs now) so I'm well aware of sweet spots, wattage settings, etc but eish this tank has me baffled but like I said let me shove in a new coil high up as Rainstorm suggested and lets take it from there lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Geldart39 (21/3/19)

Ok so I kept the 3mm coil that I had in there and raised it up like @RainstormZA suggested and wow...instant change in flavour. It could still go slightly higher but compared to how low it was before this is a big difference. Next coil change I'm going to try a 2.5mm and around the same height and see the difference there. Thanks alot for the help and comments. Coil is 0.36 and got it at 30w at the moment and performing well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (21/3/19)

Geldart39 said:


> Ok so I kept the 3mm coil that I had in there and raised it up like @RainstormZA suggested and wow...instant change in flavour. It could still go slightly higher but compared to how low it was before this is a big difference. Next coil change I'm going to try a 2.5mm and around the same height and see the difference there. Thanks alot for the help and comments. Coil is 0.36 and got it at 30w at the moment and performing well.
> 
> View attachment 161211


That's perfect height, go any higher and you start moving it too far away from airflow. That height 30w with a 0.36 build sounds spot on for the gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mikeneko (25/3/19)

Nice review. I have one of these and I agree with you points. This RTA is quite impressive with flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruces (10/9/20)

Hi, anyone know where I get pick up one of these?


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/20)

I'm still using it - I have a spare for a different flavour and I find that I cannot switch to another RTA now. This has been my constant RTA.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/20)

@Cruces 

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/ofrf-gear-rta/

5 left. R550

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TOXOT (12/10/20)

Only small problem with this RTA is threaded topcap. With such juice capacity I believe slide-in topcap would have been much better alternative for practical usage. That said I haven't had any problem on threads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/20)

TOXOT said:


> Only small problem with this RTA is threaded topcap. With such juice capacity I believe slide-in topcap would have been much better alternative for practical usage. That said I haven't had any problem on threads.


Agreed, the threads are fine on this little Rta. I don't mind filling often, small trade off for the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/20)

Noticed this thread and it reminded me of the downside of constantly testing products for review and that is i don't get to enjoy vaping as much as i should. I remember when i tested this little flavour banger i loved it and the RDL vape was right up my street but i literally haven't had chance to enjoy it since! Not moaning it means i get loads of new things to try and possible hidden gems await but there is always a trade off with anything in life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

